
Microsoft to open up 'black box' programming languages - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/applications/3206669/microsoft-to-open-up-black-box-programming-languages/?intcmp=nws-hm-l
======
stcredzero
Seems like Microsoft these days is doing everything to ameliorate its own
weaknesses.

~~~
rbanffy
Or, at least, make people believe they are.

------
Zak
What do they mean by "open up"? Are we talking about read-only "shared
source"? An OSI-approved license? Something between?

~~~
wglb
They just released the source for one of the versions of c# under the apache
license.

